# A6 MMI Dead, Options?



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

The MMI in my 2006 Avant won't boot up. Took it to my dealer, they say the hose leading to my rear window washer broke, and sprayed fluid all over the Amp and other electronics in the rear compartment. They want $2300 to replace it all. Needless to say, I'm not paying $2300 for an outdated audio system in my car.

Can anyone suggest other options? What after market equipment will work with the screen and controls up front?


----------

